# Puffer or African Dwarf Frog



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm not looking for tank mates here I have a separate for these guys I just don't know who to get please help me out here


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Are you going to get saltwater puffer fish, brackish water pufferfish or freshwater puffer fish?
Also, how big of a tank do you have for them?


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> Are you going to get saltwater puffer fish, brackish water pufferfish or freshwater puffer fish?
> Also, how big of a tank do you have for them?


freshwater pea puffer 5 gal


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Are you planning on just one? By dwarf puffer do you mean figure 8 or pea puffer?


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Are you planning on just one? By dwarf puffer do you mean figure 8 or pea puffer?


pea puffer and just one


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

ADF are easier than Puffers if that makes any difference. More forgiving if you forget a water change. You could have 3-4 ADF in a five. Substrate is not a must for them, either.

Several years ago we had a member who spread glue over the bottom of his tanks and poured sand on top. He shook the tank around so the sand was even. Two days later he poured out the extra and had a non-glare bottom that was easy to clean. He had Anubias weighted down or on decor and weighted down stem plants. Only needed column ferts to keep them all happy. I'm considering if I ever get more ADF.

Have fun!

PS: I would suggest doing a fishless cycle if you get a Puffer or run another filter in a cycled tank for six weeks. That should cycle the second filter.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi! I have experience with pea puffers. Is he alone?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Pea puffers are super cute but also can be a little sensitive. Also one pea puffer in a 5 gal is not nearly as entertaining as 4 or 5 ADF. Just my opinion. I had a few in a 20 gal years back, they were so cute but from a slight distance the tank didn’t look like much haha


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> ADF are easier than Puffers if that makes any difference. More forgiving if you forget a water change. You could have 3-4 ADF in a five. Substrate is not a must for them, either.
> 
> Several years ago we had a member who spread glue over the bottom of his tanks and poured sand on top. He shook the tank around so the sand was even. Two days later he poured out the extra and had a non-glare bottom that was easy to clean. He had Anubias weighted down or on decor and weighted down stem plants. Only needed column ferts to keep them all happy. I'm considering if I ever get more ADF.
> 
> ...


Ok the sand idea is genius!


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hi! I have experience with pea puffers. Is he alone?


he would be


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Okay cool, are you familiar with their care?


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Okay cool, are you familiar with their care?


yes mostly live foods, plenty of hiding spaces plants etc.,and feed snails to maintain teeth (but I see no problem with their teeth).


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Have you de-wormed them?


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

I haven't bought any but I plant to


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

They need to be dewormed ASAP as this is the main killer of pea puffers.


----------

